# dally's new favourite places



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so found a sycamore branch that was really cool so i brought it home, boiled it for a bit and then turned it into a perch. she LOVES it.

and she loves sitting on my laptop screen too. comes to it when called lol and then doesnt leave (ignore the cat forum on the screen)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and more



























i forgot to say it was pic heavy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha, well now we know! She's just loving your laptop!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Dally is so super sweet.  She looks like she is having a blast!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes obsessed with the laptops. MUST sit on them LOL shes adorable. munch is chasing her around the room lol

if munch keeps this up, she may be clipped once she finishes molting... then again, dally is faster so we should all be good


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

d'awe she looks so cute on your laptop <3


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

lol! Get a video of Munch chasing her around. Happy to see that she is happy.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha munch got everybody to have to go back in their cages LOL she wouldnt stop... dally would fly and land on her cage, munch would follow and make dally leave only to follow her whereever she landed.... half on foot!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

more photos


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww dally is so cute and adorable


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and a velcro bird LOL cant get away from her now!


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Cute! Her tail feathers are so pretty  Has she popped any keys off your keyboard yet?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nope because i dont let her. if she pops them off i have to pay to get a new keyboard. money i dont have LOL my keys dont stick back on


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Your pics are adorable!!
So glad she is doing well and adjusting to being on her own.

Mine also LOVES (or hates?) my laptop and she will eagerly try to get on it and bite at all the keys and bite at the screen. She sits on top of it just like yours and bites at it from that angle too. She also has the same love/hate feeling towards my cell phone...

Crazy birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally likes cell phones too lol and ds game systems... shes a brat with electronics


----------

